# Would you move over the hay quality?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Have you had the hay analyzed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

That's the next step. I'm calling the univeristy today about dropping some off for testing. But it's cut one day, baled the next and delivered the next after that. So there is spotty mold. Not in every bale... and each bale can be completely different looking hay from the next one, all from the same dealer.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Can you supply your own hay?


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Unfortunately I could but I wouldn't receive a reduction in board and she isn't paddocked alone so I would be paying for at least one other horse to eat which I just can't afford. Also I would have nowhere to put it as the crappy hay mold would contaminate my good hay.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Here are pictures I took a few weeks ago. This is the best looking hay. Most of it has dried crusty leaves (look like dried brown oak leaves but not sure as I haven't found a full one yet) and sticks along with this stemy stuff.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

poppy1356 said:


> Here are pictures I took a few weeks ago. This is the best looking hay. Most of it has dried crusty leaves (look like dried brown oak leaves but not sure as I haven't found a full one yet) and sticks along with this stemy stuff.


What kind of hay is it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

All anyone knows is that it is local grass hay. That picture is from the squares, the rounds that come from the same place look like ditch hay to me.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know of _any_ hay that doesn't contain a few leaves and sticks. Hay fields are hardly pristine, grass only places. Other things grow in there too, and the farmer generally bales all of it up together.

That hay in those pictures looks pretty decent.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I moved over hay. The BO was brining hay in. My horse would pick through it, only eat some of it. He lost weight/condition. Moved back to the farm for some nice green grass and high quality hay. 

The barn im at now does their own hay, and it's much better than the last barn we were at. Horse eats it all!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I don't know of _any_ hay that doesn't contain a few leaves and sticks. Hay fields are hardly pristine, grass only places. Other things grow in there too, and the farmer generally bales all of it up together.
> 
> That hay in those pictures looks pretty decent.


 
Oh I expect leaves and sticks and such but I couldn't remember if it was oak leaves that are bad for horses? Must not be. The stick I took out the other day was half the length of the bale and about 2in wide. That seems a little big to me but maybe not then.

That hay would be ok if it wasn't full of mold and a pile of dirt/dust comes out after you drop it from the loft. Like I said that is the best looking stuff. Most of it is very stemy. 

My horse lost a lot of weight going into winter because she wouldn't eat the crap hay that she was getting then. I had to buy my own bales of alfalfa hay to put in her stall plus I went thru about another 5 bags of alfalfa pellets a month.

Oh and I should mention my horse does not get pasture, hay only.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Spotty mold? Are the giving it to the horses or picking it out?

I feed where I board and come across occasional mold spots. I pick them out along with any surrounding hay that might also be contaminated and throw them to the resident cows. Occasional mold spots in bales really isn't a concern unless you are feeding the mold to the horses and even then, most well-fed horses won't touch it. Mine has gotten a tad bit of mold accidentally and he literally picks it out, throws it in the back of his stall and immediately pees on it. 

We do have an ultra non-picky horse who given the chance would eat moldy hay over non-moldy so I am beyond paranoid about sifting through her hay and ensuring there's absolutely nothing wrong with it.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

That hay does not look that bad but pictures are deceiving. Answer is, yes, I would move over hay if it was moldy and or costing me more because of poor quality. But would make sure first.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> That's the next step. I'm calling the univeristy today about dropping some off for testing. But it's cut one day, baled the next and delivered the next after that. So there is spotty mold. Not in every bale... and each bale can be completely different looking hay from the next one, all from the same dealer.


I would move over moldy hay.

The sticks and stuff are normal and wouldn't concern me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well we can't throw all the moldy hay out. I do feed a few times a week and while I won't feed the moldy hay unfortunately sometimes it is the entire bale and then several bales, so it gets thrown to the horses. Mine just won't eat any of it then. 

My horse has allergies and had a cough that took me 6 months to get rid of that started from the super dusty hay. I also have pretty intense mold allergies and start to wheeze immediately when I enter the back of the hay barn. And no it's not the hay, I work at another barn that I have no breathing issues with.

I have a few other issues with the place but those I can put aside if the hay isn't really as big of an issue that I think it is.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

If moldy hay is being fed, I would be gone yesterday. I won't have my horse eating mold or standing around not eating. 

Have you talked to the BO about the hay quality? Perhaps he/she is not aware of how big the issue is, they may think it's just an occasional mold spot.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> Well we can't throw all the moldy hay out. I do feed a few times a week and while I won't feed the moldy hay unfortunately sometimes it is the entire bale and then several bales, so it gets thrown to the horses. Mine just won't eat any of it then.
> 
> My horse has allergies and had a cough that took me 6 months to get rid of that started from the super dusty hay. I also have pretty intense mold allergies and start to wheeze immediately when I enter the back of the hay barn. And no it's not the hay, I work at another barn that I have no breathing issues with.
> 
> I have a few other issues with the place but those I can put aside if the hay isn't really as big of an issue that I think it is.


Um, why can't you throw it out? It's not healthy to feed and can cause colic. If he's not eating it then he's standing around not eating which can cause its own problems.

Would YOU accept moldy food and just eat around the mold?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Poppy, I'd definitely be concerned if the hay is moldy. Horses can get botulism from moldy hay.

I buy mine from a local hay grower, and she'll replace any bales that show mold. None of them have, and my horses love her hay.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> Well we can't throw all the moldy hay out. I do feed a few times a week and while I won't feed the moldy hay unfortunately sometimes it is the entire bale and then several bales, so it gets thrown to the horses. Mine just won't eat any of it then.
> 
> My horse has allergies and had a cough that took me 6 months to get rid of that started from the super dusty hay. I also have pretty intense mold allergies and start to wheeze immediately when I enter the back of the hay barn. And no it's not the hay, I work at another barn that I have no breathing issues with.
> 
> I have a few other issues with the place but those I can put aside if the hay isn't really as big of an issue that I think it is.



^^^^ Here is your answer, get out!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> I don't know of _any_ hay that doesn't contain a few leaves and sticks. Hay fields are hardly pristine, grass only places. Other things grow in there too, and the farmer generally bales all of it up together.
> 
> That hay in those pictures looks pretty decent.


I agree. The only 'pure' hay of one type that exists around here are the (few) specialized growers that produce pure orchard for pregnant mares (since everything else is fescue). They actually kill everything and reseed every few years to keep it as pure as possible. It's beautiful, nutrition hay, but you do pay almost double for all the extra expense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

It would be wasting money if I throw it out. Apparently this is just awesome hay because it's so much better than what they used to have a few years ago. Honestly I'm not even sure if it's worth trying to find a way to switch suppliers. We paid $5/bale delivered and stacked and that was soooo expensive. I know that that is pretty dang cheap for right now and I personally have no problem paying more for better quality. 

I've been so ticked for the last week and I thought if I give it some time I would calm down but I'm not. I've already started looking but I wanted to know if I was over reacting or if my concerns are valid. I still want to test the hay to see what else it's lacking.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It's wasting money to buy moldy hay or to buy good hay and let it rot 

Jingles that you find a place soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you all. This won't be an easy decision but in the end I must do what is best for my horse.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

A few sticks or leaves is no big deal. An occassional bale with mold is not a big deal - provided that it gets kicked out. We find those bales are great for starting bonfires during the summer, so they get put to the side for that purpose. 

Feeding a bale of moldy hay? No way in hell my horses would stay there.

Good luck in finding a new place.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you. The problem is about half the hay is moldy... The hay guys actually delivered and put in our barn 3 bales that weighed more than me(supposed to be 70lb bales) and when we took them out and cut them open they were to hot to even touch. Bo was there when we cut it open and felt the heat but never called and complained. I would have made them take it all out. The rounds are full of mold and only the middle is mold free but then that is so dusty all the horses get coughs. 

This is my first horse and my first boarding facility. I have made a lot of friends here and it will be hard.

I didn't realize how much crap I've put up with until I started working at another barn about a month ago. This other barn is way way out of my price range but the basics provided shouldn't change much.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Delfina said:


> Have you talked to the BO about the hay quality? Perhaps he/she is not aware of how big the issue is, they may think it's just an occasional mold spot.


Good suggestion. I board, barn was having problems with quality over the winter, more dust than mold, but there were problems with both.

The BM was also really unhappy with the quality of the hay, as most of the horses she was feeding belong to the barn. They ended up negotiating with the hay supplier that he had to take back the truly terrible bales that couldn't be fed- so those all got set aside when they were open and found to be unusable.

BO then did do a hay analysis, found that even the stuff they were feeding was not adequate, and switched to a better supplier. 

I guess I'm lucky that they were so proactive and willing to have a fight with the supplier.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well since $5/bale is just outrageously high (not my thoughts) I really don't think switching would be an option. I've mentioned it and was told that horses should be able to live on just hay and water, the downside to the owner not owning horses. Plus switching would mean upping board, which by all means do it if it means otherwise you would lose money, but that means that some people would leave. I understand where I am is a pretty low budget facility but I don't think it's too much to ask that healthy and clean feed is provided.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If everyone at the barn feels the same way about the hay, have everyone offer to pay more to get better hay. By my calc, going from $5 to $7 a bale would only add about $20/month/horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

There lies the problem. There are a few people that would put up a huge stink because they don't know squat about horses but they feel boarding is already so expensive. (they are still on the old prices of the astronomical price of 150/month [insert eyeroll]). These people are always complaining about the cost of everything to the point where the farrier comes 2-3 times a year and floating teeth isn't necissary. But once again back to the money, they will not be asked to leave. 

I think $20/month increase per horse is pretty fair. This is really just the last straw to push me over the edge. I can put up with little inconviences here and there but the health of my animal can't be compromised. 

If anyone wants to know the list of things that have added up to this feel free to PM me. I'm sure that this thread will somehow get back to the owner so trying to keep this about the hay but still trying to give as much detail as I can.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Unusually heavy bales are a clue to mold, if badly moldy. Timothy grass hay is what's grown around here. I've had the odd moldy bale and set it aside for building a smudge when the bugs are real bad. That way it not a complete waste. Poppy, that looks like Timothy.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't board but I have returned moldy hay to the seller. One year I bought 8 large round bales of seemingly good quality hay. After it was broken open, it had the white mold that you speak of, all the way through. I called him and made him take it all back and bring me new hay. My horses are fairly easy keepers and they would not eat it. If the owner of the barn doesn't have the smarts or balls to get good hay, I would move.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't think that hey looks bad . I have some first cutting that looks similar to that I also have some beautiful Second Cutting that looks delicious and when I throw both kinds of hay out they prefer the first cutting that doesn't look as appetizing .if the horses look healthy that would be my biggest concern .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

poppy1356 said:


> Well we can't throw all the moldy hay out. I do feed a few times a week and while I won't feed the moldy hay unfortunately sometimes it is the entire bale and then several bales, so it gets thrown to the horses. Mine just won't eat any of it then.
> 
> My horse has allergies and had a cough that took me 6 months to get rid of that started from the super dusty hay. I also have pretty intense mold allergies and start to wheeze immediately when I enter the back of the hay barn. And no it's not the hay, I work at another barn that I have no breathing issues with.
> 
> I have a few other issues with the place but those I can put aside if the hay isn't really as big of an issue that I think it is.


well you should be throwing out all the moldy hay it can cause a lot of health issues ,colic and other problems that you are describing . your vet bills will be a lot more than throwing away bad hay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

poppy1356 said:


> It would be wasting money if I throw it out. Apparently this is just awesome hay because it's so much better than what they used to have a few years ago. Honestly I'm not even sure if it's worth trying to find a way to switch suppliers. We paid $5/bale delivered and stacked and that was soooo expensive. I know that that is pretty dang cheap for right now and I personally have no problem paying more for better quality.
> 
> I've been so ticked for the last week and I thought if I give it some time I would calm down but I'm not. I've already started looking but I wanted to know if I was over reacting or if my concerns are valid. I still want to test the hay to see what else it's lacking.


if you are concerned about wasting money by throwing out moldy hay you really need to get educated I accidentally fed a bale of dusty moldy hay I would rather have thrown away the $5 Bale then pay the $800 vet Bill
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

poppy1356 said:


> Well since $5/bale is just outrageously high (not my thoughts) I really don't think switching would be an option. I've mentioned it and was told that horses should be able to live on just hay and water, the downside to the owner not owning horses. Plus switching would mean upping board, which by all means do it if it means otherwise you would lose money, but that means that some people would leave. I understand where I am is a pretty low budget facility but I don't think it's too much to ask that healthy and clean feed is provided.


if you are at a low budget facility you should have low expectations pay more and expect better feed but you can't have the best without paying
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok I'm not the one buying hay. Not my decision. By low budget I mean not many amenities but I feel feed and safety shouldn't be compromised. I still have stall board and nice stalls at that. I do all my own work but still. 

I have been allowed to try to find different hay but it's a max of $8/bale delivered which still won't be easy. Well haven't gotten the ok from the owner yet but that is the budget I guess. But owner thinks current hay is excellent. Which it has potential if it wasn't so full of dust and dirt and mold. Out of 2 bales today one made a thud when I threw it down and it smelled like a musty basement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You need to make sure the owner sees that hay. If you get to throw the hay to your horse, maybe you could set aside what's bad and just keep opening bales till you find a good one. 
I'm very surprised there hasn't been a fire at your barn if the hay is that wet. I've been bucking bales since I was a wee child. My dad would have at least salted the hay if it had moisture in it. Just to keep it from catching fire. Sounds like the owner of your barn is very uneducated as far as hay goes. 
I may have missed it if you said so, will your horse eat the hay?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

poppy1356 said:


> Thank you. The problem is about half the hay is moldy... The hay guys actually delivered and put in our barn 3 bales that weighed more than me(supposed to be 70lb bales) *and when we took them out and cut them open they were to hot to even touch. Bo was there when we cut it open and felt the heat but never called and complained.* I would have made them take it all out. The rounds are full of mold and only the middle is mold free but then that is so dusty all the horses get coughs.
> 
> This is my first horse and my first boarding facility. I have made a lot of friends here and it will be hard.
> 
> I didn't realize how much crap I've put up with until I started working at another barn about a month ago. This other barn is way way out of my price range but the basics provided shouldn't change much.


THis bothers me as much as the mold. This is REALLY dangerous, and what causes mot barn fires. Honestly-I would not mess around anymore. I would be out of there. Period. I would make arrangements and explain if they ask as I am leaving. I will not stand for my horse's life being endangered by spontaneous combustion. It is scary $**t.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh we threw a fit when we found that out. My horse won't eat that hay. It's why she lost so much weight in fall and I had to start digging for the best stuff I could find. I was paying about $150 a month in supplemental feed per month to make up for that. 

I'm going to ask at the other barn I work at tomorrow about if they know anything. But I am looking for places. And no the owner knows nothing about hay or horses. Owner doesn't own any and hasn't since a very small child.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

poppy1356 said:


> Oh we threw a fit when we found that out. My horse won't eat that hay. It's why she lost so much weight in fall and I had to start digging for the best stuff I could find. I was paying about $150 a month in supplemental feed per month to make up for that.
> 
> I'm going to ask at the other barn I work at tomorrow about if they know anything. But I am looking for places. And no the owner knows nothing about hay or horses. Owner doesn't own any and hasn't since a very small child.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sure, you threw out the hot ones you found......that doesn't mean there wasn't one you didn't. And if that is the practice of the person she gets hay from, she sure has an increased risk of a fire. I personally wouldn't risk it.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm with you on that. There was another incident that really put my horse at risk and quite frankly I should have left then. My horse was fine so I calmed down but yea it's time to move on. My horse finally has her weight up so she can be kicked out to pasture when it isn't a slurry pit. So hopefully I can find some good pasture board. I go to work soon and people start showing up shortly after so I will ask around there. I wish I could afford this other barn I work at but I also have to take my friend with me. I moved her up here (200 miles) so I can't leave her. Plus her horse is on rounds which are worse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wyndrunner (Mar 29, 2013)

Sounds like talking to the BO is a waste of time. When I took over this barn as the BM hay was a huge issue. The ranch hand had not been rotating the hay out and when I took over we were down to what was left and had been at the back of the hay barn for over 2 years. :O I had him take what was in there and spread out behind the round pen where we had some low areas, also no horses go back there. I got it out of the hay barn and ordered new. 

The new hay was awful!! I went through 3 suppliers before I found hay that I thought was adequate. It's a little more expensive but for what we charge for full care board it better be the best LOL! I would move somewhere else... sorry to say that. The BO at your place is a disappointment and your horse is the most important thing. Hoping the best for you and your horse.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

As long as it was good hay going in, 2 year old hay isn't bad. I've heard year old hay is going for twice as much as fresh hay, because its 'safer'. I've had some bad hay at the stable I work at. Piles of leaves from 1 bale, a young tree, a huge thorny branch. The year old stuff is wonderful. Mature timothy and clover mix. Low dust and pretty green.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Mold will cause a horse to become ill. Botulism is from dead things in the hay.
No hay field is 100% clean. Grass hay can be very nutritious. It depends on the type of grass, when it was cut, has it ever been fertilized, what minerals etc are natural in the earth in the area it is grown. 
If i had been boarding some place that fed moldy hay , I would move.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I have decided to move but where to is now the question. I do have a budget as my bf and I are currently looking to buy a house but hopefully I can find a private farm somewhere that is decently priced.

Lizzy has a magnesium deficiency and that is currently being corrected. It's been about 5 days and I have seen good results so far but in order for the loading dose to be at full effect she needs to be grained twice a day. I got a text after noon that she wasn't grained this morning because someone else fed. Pretty ****ed that I wasn't told right away so I could send someone else out there. So many things are just getting to me. 

For some reason there was hardly anyone out at the other barn this morning so I didn't get a chance to talk to anyone but my science teacher is helping find some private farms for my horse and I will have class again on Tuesday. But in the mean time I'm searching craigslist and everything else looking. I can always text the other barn owner and see if she knows of anywhere but I think she was working last night so I'm not going to bother her today. 

Oh and I don't mind hay that's a year old or so it's the fact that is was baled too soon and never allowed to properly dry so mold runs rampant.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You are showing how "green" you are to horse ownership. I have kept horses since 1985. There are years when you can be very picky about the hay your buy. There are years like 2012, when horse owners would take WHATEVER they could GET, and say, "thank you."
I would talk to the BO and find out about your hay situation. You should have read Dreamcatcher's 2012 post. She took the weather advice from the Farmer's Almanac and bought her 2012-2013 hay in May of 2012. But the Fall of 2012, hay growers in NE didn't have much hay left to sell bc of the severe drought.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I understand the drought but here we still have hay being sold at reasonable prices. To me reasonable is still fairly high as we did have a shortage and that's how supply and demand works. Also more hay fields are being converted to more profitable crops like corn. But hay is still available here. To me a drought isn't an excuse to bale hay wet. That's how it got moldy. Bo complained just a week ago that hay should still be $2/bale. And once again I'm very willing to pay for increased hay cost.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I go look at a barn tonight. It will be a million steps up from where I am and from where I ever thought I could afford. Board is about double but they are hiring weekend help. And its full care board so for this area it isn't bad at all. Heated indoor arena with wash stalls. Our horses will be pasture boarded. While I haven't seen the place yet it came recommended by a friend of mine. They are also extremely picky with hay. We have pretty much decided its where we want to move so just have to go work everything out. Still haven't told anyone yet and I don't plan to until she's loaded up.


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Move tomorrow! So excited. The new place is really nice and even though its a top dressage barn in the area it is a very laid back atmosphere. I think we will be very happy. They will be on 24/7 hay until pasture then 24/7 pasture. And it's full board. Hay is excellent quality, we made sure to look at all of it. All the horses look great as well. Right on some great trails and an indoor heated arena.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

I wish I could find a place like that near me. All the best on the move, I think you made right decision to move. Happy trails!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you. I think we were really lucky to find this place and that it had room for us. It's mostly a training facility and not much boarders. And the price isn't bad at all especially considering the hay prices and what they offer. This area is extremely high for boarding costs, not as bad as many places but considering you can go across the river 15 miles and the same amenities are half the cost. So I say we are very lucky to have found such a nice place and one that is hiring weekend help so my friend will be working off all the board and I will be working off just enough to make the price back to what I have been paying. 

And now it's windy and cold and just icky out. Perfect for hauling horses lol.


----------



## garciam9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Have you spoken to your barn manager about the quality of the hay?


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

There were a lot of things that came up in the last week that I just flat out was not going to put up with so my friend and I moved our horses yesterday. I think it was the best decision. Her horse has lost about 200 lbs in the last few weeks and the new barn is going to make sure he puts it back on. I woke up this morning relieved knowing my horse is now being properly cared for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garciam9 (Jan 30, 2013)

congrats! you made the right choice..200 lbs in such a short period is not good! good luck at your new barn


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you. I really like the barn. We even got messages this morning telling us how our horses were adjusting and how they were doing. Nice to know that they really care about them.


----------

